# Summer league & Master P



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

Did anyone hear about Master P playing summer league with the Nuggets.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Does it involve the Pope and a rabbi?


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

Master p will do wonders with the denver market and WOODY PAIGE.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Craw-Sovah...sounds like a Russian delicacy. I bet Curry is stuffing a wheelbarrow full into his mouth as we speak.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> Craw-Sovah...sounds like a Russian delicacy. I bet Curry is stuffing a wheelbarrow full into his mouth as we speak.


:dead: 


But Master P won't find it hard to put up Nene #'s


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> edited


Did nene play behind Brad Miller the majority of his rookie season hard to tell.


After Brad Miller left I bet you'll find a string of games of 17 pt avg


and calm down before you get tossed.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

What was Curry's excuse last year? There was nobody in front of him on the depth chart, yet he struggled to play 20 minutes a game. What a chunk of lard. Nene>>>>>>Curry and the stats agree.


----------



## CorieBlount=Franchise (Jul 1, 2003)

Look no farther than my handle to see the future starting center of the Bulls while Curry will get trade to Charlotte to hang out with the other fatasses Trayor and Lang.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Traylor and Lang are in New Orleans. That franchise moved at least a year ago. 

Way to keep up on your current events.


----------



## Bulls Free Press (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Traylor and Lang are in New Orleans. That franchise moved at least a year ago.
> 
> Way to keep up on your current events.


U have a nice BBALL IQ as well:yes:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

It would nice to see Master P on a NBA team he is good and everything but it wont happen..If he makes it Gizzard and Cooke should be in the NBA..


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I still don't see how Omar Cook is not in the league. I would not be suprised at all to see him get signed with a team after the summer leagues. He has so much talent. He put up some good numbers in the NBDL last year. If he would have just stayed with St. Johns one to two more seasons he would have been a lottery pick.


----------

